# Aust Flag



## simomatra (Jan 17, 2008)

HI this is my first post on here allthough I have been lurking and learning for some time

This is an
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Australia day pen with custom made and engraved box.

Tis our Australian flag set in a 22k gold Statesman and the box is solid maple.

The blank is laser cut and comes from Ken at

http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/

Ken also did the engraving on the box for me. the box is custom made with insert to fit the Statesman

The blank comes as a kit and has to be assembled before final turning and finishing, a jigsaw you might saw

Thanks for looking


----------



## darrylm (Jan 17, 2008)

welcome Sam, I just signed up last week!
Great looking pen, Ken sure does some fantastic work. nice looking execution.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!  That is a very nice pen.  []


----------



## R2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the frustration Sam. Great job on the pen!![][][]


----------



## arjudy (Jan 17, 2008)

That is classy. Well executed. How many pieces were in that kit? What finish did you use?


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice pen and box, great job.[]


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome, beautiful Pen and box.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome Sam and nice work on the pen.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome and awsome job on that pen!!!!![]


----------



## simomatra (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arjudy_
> <br />That is classy. Well executed. How many pieces were in that kit? What finish did you use?



There is about 19 pieces in the kit and the finish is CA / BLO

Thanks you all for your welcome and kind comments


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sam, Welcome, great job on both the pen and box.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful, Ken sure makes fantastic blanks![]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome, Sam! Nice to see you here. Heyyyy....you stalking me? []


----------



## simomatra (Jan 18, 2008)

G'day Karl nice to see you as well No not stalking just getting used to here  a real wealth of knowledge

Still not interested in PS


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool looking pen


----------



## fernhills (Jan 18, 2008)

[][]carl


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, I guess whe know what the next featured pen will be!  Sweet job mate!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 18, 2008)

[^][^][^]


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 18, 2008)

Ditto Gary  [^][^][^]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2008)

Now if only Ken made a blank for Oklahoma,just don't know how good an Indian casino would look on a pen.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 18, 2008)

Stunning looking pen Mate![]


----------

